# Solved: Burning cds for windows 95



## Sniper tyler (May 27, 2008)

I recently installed w95 on a old laptop and finally got the D drive to work. The only problem is, if I burn it personally it doesn't recognize it, likely because I have vista and it is too new. However, any professional or cd's burned awhile back (5-6 years) do work. So I am wondering, do you guys know any programs that can burn cd's specially for windows 95 so it can read it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

Your request is a little confusing, "if I burn it personally it doesn't recognize it"--the "it" doesn't tell me what it is.

According to your post, you are probably trying to read CD-RWs. Unless it's a late '96 or '97 model, a laptop old enough with Windows 95 will not likely have that technology; the first CD-RW drive was the Ricoh MP6200S released in May 1996.

From my experience, reading and writing CDRW/DVD is not dependent on the OS at all, only dependent on the drive.

You will need to either 1) use only CD-R with this drive, or 2) replace the CD-ROM drive with a CD-RW/DVD drive. If you decide to go the second route, check out Lightspeed's Windows 95 page under CD/DVD for some cd-burning utilites to use with Windows 95.


----------

